

Agile considered harmful? - sgt101

A report on a survey of users of Agile methods comes to some highly critical conclusions. http://www.vokeinc.com/index.php?option=com_content&#38;view=article&#38;id=136&#38;Itemid=206
(paid for content)<p>There is substantial comment : http://jordanbortz.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/voke-releases-research-report-on-agile-realities/
http://adtmag.com/articles/2012/07/13/report-says-agile-a-scam.aspx<p>My company has applied Agile patchily, and so this is very important for me as an issue that is live and difficult - there are highly valued employees who passionately advocate it and produce very significant and high quality work while using it, but we are simply unable to use it with some teams and projects, and worse, we have tried in the past in other places in the business and suffered some failures.<p>I feel we lack real evidence.<p>The "Hated Slashdot" has a long uniformed discussion on the topic, but I wondered if HN people had specific insights on either killer arguments &#38; studies around using or not using Agile or specific anecdotes that could be used in the debate?
======
ianpurton
It's people that deliver software projects not processes.

I good and well motivated developer will deliver results regardless of the
process used. A process will work well on a team if that team wants to
implement it.

I wouldn't say Agile was a scam it has a lot of good ideas, ideas borrowed
from best practices from numerous sources.

What it lacks that most processes lack is a true understanding of what
motivates developers to deliver. If you're a manager and you don't know how to
motivate your team then you're in trouble regardless of the process you use.

